# Corsica: Herbes de Maquis e Crevettes



## Margi Cintrano (May 25, 2012)

Buongiorno, 

The flavours of France and Italia meet in the lovely seaside town of Saint Floret, Corsica. Corsica has a double personality and sits half way between Italia and France. Ruled for centuries by the Italians, yet today it is part of the country of France. Its nickname is I´Ile de Beauté. The island is rugged in landscape and filled with farmers, fishermen, cheesemakers, and wine producers. 

Nowhere  on Corsica is the double personality more evident than in the northern Port Village of Saint Florent. It is a picturesque small town, with a cosmpolitan vibe with shops, seafood restaurants and cafés.

HERBS DE MAQUIS are aromatic herbs that are employed in numerous dishes on this island. The blend consists of: 2 tblsps. Fresh Basil, 1 1/2 tsps. of Fresh Mint, 1 1/2 tsps. of Fresh Oregano, 1 1/2 teasp. of Thyme and 1 1/2 tsps. of Fresh Rosemary and 1/4 Teaspoon of Cayenne Pepper. 

Other local specialties on the island include: Bocciu Goat Cheese, Charcuterie, and their Bouillabaisse, a shellfish dish served in a tomato, garlic, spring onion or shallot soup like thin sauce. 

The lure of this island is its wonderful shellfish and fish varieties caught right off the island´s waters. 

CREVETTES WITH HERBES DE MAQUIS 

For 4 ...

28 ounces of fresh ripened and juicy red tomatoes
1 Pound of Large Large Shrimp ( crevettes or carabineros ) 
3 tblsps. Evoo
1 medium spring onion or leek 
2 garlic cloves minced
1 tblsp red wine vinegar
2 tbslps fresh minced basil
1 1/2 teaspoons fresh mint 
3/4 tsp. fresh oregano
3/4 tsp. fresh thyme
3/4 tsp minced fresh rosemary sprig 
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper
1/3 whipping cream
1 pound of Fettuccini or other Ribbon Pasta of choice

1. chop the tomatoes
2. bring large pot of water to boil
3. add the shrimps and boil 2 mins.
4. using tongs, transfer the crevettes to cutting board
5. peel, and devein and slice in half 
6. heat oil in a large Dutch Oven
7. Over medium heat: sauté the onion until tender 5 to 6 mins.
8. sauté the garlic until just golden and then add the crevettes
9. sauté on low flame - simmer and add the red vinegar 
10. sauté for a few mins. until the large large crevettes are tender 
11. add the cream to sauce and stir 
12. remove the crevettes with tongs
13. season sauce with salt and pepper freshly grinded, black, green & rose
14. meanwhile prepare the Fettucini and boil until tender yet firm to bite
15. drain pasta and return to pot and add the crevettes, sauce and toss to coat and divide among plates.

Serve with a Prosecco or other sparkling white wine ... and crusty hot oven warm bread.

ENJOY,
Ciao,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------

